# Whistler or Big White?



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

You want find too much Cliff area and propoer alpine terrain at Big White. There is only the "The cliff" which is a nice but not a very long ride and it gets tracked out rather quickly. Back country wise you wont find anything significant, Especially with out a massive walk out.

What you will get is better quality snow than Whistler, less line ups and great tree runs. The park is also pretty good although Im no park expert.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

bloodfira said:


> im tryin to decide where to go this upcoming winter, i want lots of snow open mountain and no line ups.
> im looking for a good park, lots of back-country, cliffs, trees, and everything you can think off.
> so if you been to any of these places or both let me know which is the bomb to check out.


So, you want a super-attractive resort that anyone would drool over, but that no-one goes to, with lots of expensive features and such even though there's no cash flow to support it. Hmmmmm... Just happen to have one right here in my overcoat. Cash only please.

Seriously, if you want short line-ups consider Manning Park. During the 4 days I was there last year, the longest I had to wait in a line was 4-5 people. Lots of trees, back-country, good snow, but virtually non-existant park. There's a run coming down from the Orange chair, I think it's called "the Gulley" and it's essentially a totally ungroomed ravine filled with trees and snow. Deadly hard and you actually lose sight of the chairs and everything else for parts of it.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

bloodfira said:


> im tryin to decide where to go this upcoming winter, i want lots of snow open mountain and no line ups.
> im looking for a good park, lots of back-country, cliffs, trees, and everything you can think off.
> so if you been to any of these places or both let me know which is the bomb to check out.


Well considering your criteria, you might as well forget about Whistler and Big White.
Whistler has everything you mentioned, but it's busier than downtown Hong Kong.
Big White has a very good park and decent snowfall, but it's pretty busy too, and the terrain is super flat and boring (forget about cliffs/backcountry/etc).

I would suggest Revelstoke, but we have no park, the backcountry sucks, there's no snow, and it's super busy. LOL, sorry I had to laugh just typing that. But seriously, we have no park.

Check out FERNIE... it sounds like what you're looking for.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

chupacabraman said:


> Check out FERNIE... it sounds like what you're looking for.



that is a farking good suggestion!:thumbsup:


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

so what would be the best resort to hit up in canada, with best snow and terrain?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Donutz said:


> So, you want a super-attractive resort that anyone would drool over, but that no-one goes to, with lots of expensive features and such even though there's no cash flow to support it. Hmmmmm... Just happen to have one right here in my overcoat. Cash only please.


How about Mt. Baker?


----------

